# Top Secret Mission - My Midlife Crisis



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok i'm waiting!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

*(continued)*

(We interrupt this broadcast for a word from our sponsor...)

Ladies, have you had a hard day? Did you fall off a horse while doing something stupid? We have your answer! Red Wine! One bottle is guaranteed to bring back your confidence and dull those aches and pains you got from hitting the ground. So pick up a case today!

(We now continue with our regularly scheduled program.)


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

*(continued again) - (giggle, snort, hiccup)*

So, after waiting not-so-patiently over the course of thirty years, I finally had my first horse. And I was seeing him in person for the first time because, as I had insistently told my husband, this farm in Kentucky is the only place to trust when it comes to buying a 1200-pound animal based on pictures and video you find on the internet. I didn't need to go to Kentucky!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

sjwrightauthor said:


> So, after waiting not-so-patiently over the course of thirty years, I finally had my first horse. And I was seeing him in person for the first time because, as I had insistently told my husband, this farm in Kentucky is the only place to trust when it comes to buying a 1200-pound animal based on pictures and video you find on the internet. I didn't need to go to Kentucky!



Uh oh....I think I know where this is headed.....

Hope you're all right...????


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

getting wine too-you really shouldn't drink alone, plus, red wine is medicinal.:wink:

Ok.....go ahead.....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wine is good! I like it even better than Ibuprofren-hehe.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

To make a long story short (too late)... My husband agreed (reluctantly) to buying a horse. Why buy a horse that's in Kentucky when we live in horse country central? I had my mind set on getting a Rocky Mountain horse. They're not very abundant in cowboy land. So I found the best breeding/training farm for Rockies. They truly are the BEST. They've been in business since 1965.

So when I started going through the horses on their website, I noticed Mission. He's a gorgeous chocolate gelding with a ridiculously long flaxen mane and tail. He's also a former show horse, registered with four breeding organizations and has a wonderful pedigree. 

But Kentucky is a long way from central Texas. Apparently, buying horses unseen from this particular farm is not unusual. Lots of buyers do this. Probably not very many like me. Because although I had been around a lot of different horses in my life, taken lots of lessons and felt very comfortable on the ground working with horses, getting up into the saddle had become scary.

Bonding with a horse through groundwork and working on building a relationship based on trust was always the biggest draw for me. I didn't want just a riding horse. I wanted a partner and a friend. That's what I needed on some deeper emotional level. Being able to ride was just icing on the cake.

So when Mission got off the trailer, I cried. It had always seemed like some unreachable dream. But there he was. And he was mine.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats-now enjoy him, whatever you do. From one second time around rider to another, as you have noticed, the ground has gotten considerably harder than when we were young. You also do not bounce right back up as fast when you fall. One other thing many of us have found-you lose confidence easily. If you really want to make it work with this horse, please get someone to work with both of you so that you can develop that partnership. But above all--enjoy him. THat is what you got him for.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He was gorgeous and proud-looking. Up until two years ago, he was also a stallion. And he moved like a dream in the pasture, tossing his head and performing this amazing extended trot that just stunned me.

At home, my office smelled like new leather. Brand-new saddle, bridle, halter, lead rope, grooming kit, saddle pad... I'd read everything I could get my hands on about horse behavior and training, gaited horses, natural horsemanship, etc. I thought I was ready.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Books are a little different. Seriously-find a good trainer to work with both of you. Best money I ever spent. I enjoyed it thoroughly, and soaked it up like a sponge.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> Uh oh....I think I know where this is headed.....
> 
> Hope you're all right...????


Yes, I'm just tired and have a sore shoulder and knee. If I had to fall at all, it's good that it happened the way it did. No head injury, no broken bones... (yet).


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Books are a little different. Seriously-find a good trainer to work with both of you. Best money I ever spent. I enjoyed it thoroughly, and soaked it up like a sponge.


That is an excellent idea. And one of the biggest lessons that I learned today (other than I'm an awful rider) was that even though he was a top-notch show horse at one time, he can still make connections with people.

While I was grooming him before the fall, he put his nose up to my ear and started making the sweetest little sounds in his throat when I was scratching his neck. Like a cat purring or something. And I knew I loved him already.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

*Mr. Sensitive (aka T.J.)*

Okay, so I had the pleasure of talking to Mission's original trainer. She also had him for several years, showed him successfully, and was very much attached to him. She had a lot of excellent advice for me about his personality. As it turns out, the big guy is not just sensitive, but supercharged Corvette sensitive. He's NOT spooky. He feeds off human emotions, more than most horses. She is a professional trainer and has worked with a lot of horses. She said that he is the most sensitive horse she's seen when it comes to reflecting the emotions of a handler or rider. If I'm nervous, he will be nervous. If I'm relaxed, he will be relaxed.

This is actually a plus for me personally. I have the ability to be the calmest person in the room during an emergency. I don't know how it happens. I just know that I can do it. Mission needs a confident leader. I'm going to do everything I can to be that for him.

I will keep you all updated. And thank you for reading and for your support!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

To me he sounds wonderful-I just love a horse that is tuned into it's rider. hope you can get back on him soon.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have enjoyed your story very much.
Waiting for updates...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

me too. Keep us updated please.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

My five year old son has the flu, so I haven't made it to the barn since Sunday. Hopefully I can get back out there in a few days. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

My 17-year-old son rode Mission bareback today. The kid has ridden only a handful of times. Being out there and trying to tell him what to do and what not to do felt like the blind leading the blind. Luckily, Mission was very calm and forgiving to both of us. Before Devan got on, I worked Mission at a trot/gait around the round pen for about ten minutes, changing directions. He definitely listens well to me when I ask him to move (cluck and wave of the lead rope). Getting him to change directions was easier than the last time. He tried to eat the grass in the round pen a few times, but I clucked to him and he stopped.

Despite Devan climbing up onto him two different times, I still couldn't make myself get up there. Maybe the fall I took in the arena had more of an effect than I first thought. I'm desperately lacking basic self confidence anyway, so it's not much of a stretch to lose it in regards to riding.

I had a great lesson with an excellent trainer two weeks ago. She's experienced with gaited horses and was very patient with me. I did get into the saddle for that, but we only moved around the round pen at a walk. A day later, I got a call from the barn owner saying that outside trainers are not allowed on their property. It was news to me. I thought maybe it was a part of the boarding contract that I didn't read or something, but when I went back to check, there was nothing in the contract about that at all.

So now I'm looking into getting lessons locally. One thing I can say is that I am so much more comfortable with Mission than when he first got here. I am starting to figure out his little quirks and trying to be the leader on the ground. If I could only do that in the saddle....


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You need to continue your lessons on your horse to regain your confidence. If it is NOT in your boarding contract I would have a discussion with the BO. Why do they not allow outside trainers? In most cases, that is because they themselves give lessons and want you to take lessons from them, in other cases it is a liability/insurance issue. You may need to move to another barn so that you can learn to enjoy your beautiful boy again. Good luck!


----------



## digggin (Mar 15, 2012)

Great posts keep it up! Very entertaining! You'll get a handle on this soon! It takes some time to get back into the groove!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

*Great Ride!*

My initial fear has faded. The in-laws had been wanting to meet Mission, so the hubby and I and our youngest son went out to the barn and hubby's parents followed.

I brushed him, picked out his hooves and tacked him up with the Aussie saddle. Worked him in the round pen to get some of the jitters out of him. Then I put the bridle on, adjusted the stirrups and got on.

I sat there for a couple minutes, catching my breath and pushing the fear back. Flexed him left and right at a standstill several times. We moved off at a calm walk in the round pen with my husband and son and in-laws watching. Keeping him against the fence can be a bit of a fight sometimes. Pressure on the outside rein and giving him the inside leg with steady, but light pressure will keep him there. We went both directions at a walk, did some bending to the left and right.

Feeling very comfortable and happy with his responses, I went ahead and pressed him into his gait. He wasn't very happy about it, but did get going forward for a few strides. The second time I pressed him into his gait, my mother-in-law said he was limping.

She said he was favoring his right front hoof during the bending and when he was gaiting. Farrier is scheduled to come out to the barn tomorrow to pull his shoes and give him a good trim. There was no indication at the walk that anything was wrong.

Overall, it was great because I finally feel comfortable being up there in the saddle. I just hope that taking those keg shoes off and trimming him up will take care of that right front hoof.

Thanks again to everybody who has been posting on this thread. You all have been great!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Shoes are off and feet are trimmed up well. Will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hay! I just read this thread and laughed hard! I did practically the same thing last month!

After years of riding Dressage, I woke up one day and decided to purchase a Chocolate Rocky Mountain Gelding! 

The only difference, I fell in love with a picture online and drove to Kentucky to buy him. I spend 2 days freezing my rear off up there trying to ride him in a Dressage saddle (didn't work) that kept tipping forward and using my daughter's bean snaffle bit (a first for him) and even though the whole process didn't go very well, I bought him anyway! Now we are trying to figure each other out! 

I am still hunting for a saddle that will work on him...does anyone have any ideas? My Wintec Pro Dressage with a blue med-wide gullet and a newly purchased Wintec front lift-back pad works, but i think it pinches his shoulders because he will lift his shoulders to gait and then go right back into a walk...bummer!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

AnitaAnne said:


> Hay! I just read this thread and laughed hard! I did practically the same thing last month!
> 
> After years of riding Dressage, I woke up one day and decided to purchase a Chocolate Rocky Mountain Gelding!
> 
> ...


Figuring each other out. We're still doing that. That's so weird that you just got a Rocky too! How do you like him so far? I love the idea of doing dressage with my gelding, but I know very little about it. It looks amazing when I see the professionals doing it on video.

I just got a set of videos by a guy named Larry Whitesell who is a great trainer who works exclusively with gaited horses. He talks a lot about how to move the front end and back end without using very much rein pressure.

I'm not sure about your saddle problem. You may need somebody experienced with gaited horses to give you their opinion. I have been using an Aussie saddle on Mission with mixed results. I did have a good trainer with experience dealing with Rockies check out the saddle fit for me. One thing I've heard over and over about saddle fit for gaited horses is to make sure there is plenty of room between the girth and their front legs so they have space to move the front end. Please let me know what you find out about your saddle and how your new guy is doing!

Update on Mission: I rode on Wednesday in the round pen. He was good at a walk but was pacey when pushed any faster. Not much of the floating rack that I was hoping for. I've done "join up" on the ground with him about four times. Each time he gets better at following me. My cues on the ground are getting better (except for back up). Also, I tried to get him to back up under saddle and could not get my point across. He just grabbed the bit and fought me. He did that a few times when I asked him to go left too. He's in a plain D-ring snaffle. I don't really want to get anything more severe, especially since he's great at flexing in both directions and because we're just getting started with each other.

He's definitely starting to see me as the leader the majority of the time. I'd like to ride him outside of the round pen, but I'm also a little timid about getting him out in the open after our episode in the indoor arena. So far he's shown no indication of bucking, kicking, nipping or anything else that would qualify as a bad habit. Although he did show a little bit of being gate sour. I just worked him through it with leg pressure and a firm tone of voice. He figured out pretty quick that I wasn't letting him get away with that. Overall, things are going well.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Figuring each other out. We're still doing that. That's so weird that you just got a Rocky too! How do you like him so far? I love the idea of doing dressage with my gelding, but I know very little about it. It looks amazing when I see the professionals doing it on video.
> 
> I just got a set of videos by a guy named Larry Whitesell who is a great trainer who works exclusively with gaited horses. He talks a lot about how to move the front end and back end without using very much rein pressure.
> 
> ...


Well, I really like my Rocky he is really beautiful! I need to take some more pictures of him, maybe tomorrow. Chivas already follows me around in the pasture. I think the 9 hour drive home really helped us bond, but he is not as affectionate as I want yet. We are still working on that too! 

Which Aussie saddle do you use? I've ridden in a Aussie saddle before, and it is fine for short rides, but I can't do long trail rides in them because the saddle seams to just hold me in one position and my rear can't handle that! i have to shift around some on long rides. 

I think I am going to save up and buy a Tucker endurance saddle for him, they run about $1500.00, and in the meantime ride bareback or with my kid's western saddle, even though I hate having a horn on my saddle (they rarely use it - it's more for guests). 

I have been researching what works best for Rockys and is comfortable for riders too, and everything points to a Tucker saddle. They even look comfortable. There is a gaited endurance that is really nice looking. The saddles can be custom for your horse's back too, I think for the same price. And made in America.

What happened in the indoor? I didn't read that part...round pens are kind of weird to ride gaited horses in, they seam to do better going straight forward. Something I do to relax me and a horse is to walk them around the area before I get on their back. It kind-of takes the pressure off.

Are you allowed to have that gaited trainer back or are outside trainers still not allowed? I have never heard of that before, usually outside trainers can come for a small fee. You really need to work with a gaited trainer if you are not used to gaited horses. 

The bit I am not sure of. Most of the ones I saw in Kentucky used bits with shanks on them, same as the gaited folks use down here. I am using an "O" ring snaffle though, but it has an extra oval link in the center, usually called a "bean" snaffle. The bean makes it brake in two places, so it does not hit the roof of the horses mouth, thus is an easier bit. I got a copper mouth one, and Chivas really seems to like it.

If your horse is getting "pacey" it might be that he is used to a different bit and often gaited horses need contact on the bit to gait right. My horse tends to get "trotty" instead of pacey according to the previous owner, but he has not been that way with me. I more have a problem with him slowing back down to a walk...

I've ridden gaited horses before, but never seen a Rocky in person until I went to buy him. I always had trouble fitting a saddle to them and I knew going into this that Wintecs just don't seem to fit on gaited breeds. I really don't know why that is, but it is just my experience. When I ride friends gaited horses I use a cut-back saddle, but they are soooo uncomfortable! No way will I use one on a trail.

Anyway, I am going to send the wither tracings in to Tucker to see what they say about a saddle. I know of a really good saddle fitter in the closest large city who I have used in the past on my Dressage horses' saddles, but I don't know if he knows anything about gaited horses. They move much different, and Chivas has a low whither and kind of high butt right now, but since he is not yet 5 yrs, he could still grow. It is a problem!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Figuring each other out. We're still doing that. That's so weird that you just got a Rocky too! How do you like him so far? I love the idea of doing dressage with my gelding, but I know very little about it. It looks amazing when I see the professionals doing it on video.
> 
> I just got a set of videos by a guy named Larry Whitesell who is a great trainer who works exclusively with gaited horses. He talks a lot about how to move the front end and back end without using very much rein pressure.
> 
> ...


I changed my Avatar to Chivas, he looks alot like Mission! They are both beautiful


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

An old saying that my father used to use is "...the right tool for the job". While you can unscrew a bolt with a pair of pliers, a wrench or socket is the right tool.

Trying to do dressage with a gaited horse is using the wrong tool. You are going against their inbred, natural, motion. They are not built for the discipline. While I am sure that there is an exception to every rule, those are exceptions. While I am also sure that every horse can benefit from the training, it has to be within the horse's abilities. 

I'm a believer in using a horse to the best of it's breeding, what the horse was bred to do. If I wanted a horse to work a cow, then I would look to one of the stock breeds. If I just wanted a horse to take me on a trail at a comfortable pace, then I would look for a gaited horse. That isn't to say that for an occasional time or two that I wouldn't take a TWH into an arena for ranch sorting or a barrel run, it says that I wouldn't expect to compete with any success at it. 

Also, a gaited horse needs room to open up to a gait. Trying to do it in a round pen is not giving the horse enough room.

Just my 2¢


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I am thinking the round pen is too small as well. The indoor arena they are building at my barn is not finished (no idea when it will be done). I rode him in it once before they started adding the additional dirt and sand. I probably just need to put on my big girl panties and ride him in one of the pastures instead of being such a wimp.

AnitaAnne.... Chivas is gorgeous! Need more pics!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> An old saying that my father used to use is "...the right tool for the job". While you can unscrew a bolt with a pair of pliers, a wrench or socket is the right tool.
> 
> Trying to do dressage with a gaited horse is using the wrong tool. You are going against their inbred, natural, motion. They are not built for the discipline. While I am sure that there is an exception to every rule, those are exceptions. While I am also sure that every horse can benefit from the training, it has to be within the horse's abilities.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, and I have no plans to ride Chivas Dressage. I was hoping the saddle would work with a lift-up pad in the front, but it didn't because it is pressing on his shoulders. 

I will use some of my Dressage training to teach him a few simple things like moving sideways, turns on the forehand or rear, etc. skills we may need on the trails. Also I need to do some "bomb-proofing" because he is still green. Chivas wasn't started under saddle until 3 yrs, and ridden lightly after that, he's only had two owners. The previous owner wanted a flashier Stallion for showing, which she bought already.

But I digress! I adore your Avatar iridehorses, did you do some photoshopping or did you find it? Funny!

Do you know of any less expensive saddles for Rockys or other mutton-whithered gaited horses? The one that I thought was best was a Tucker, because it looks great and can be custom made. There is also an Imus and Circle Y saddles that look very similar, that claim to be made for gaited horses. One lady I talked to had to buy an Imus for her Rocky because nothing else fit.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Another picture of Chivas.


----------



## mypets (Mar 2, 2012)

Your horses are both beautiful and I'm enjoying your stories! I'm struggling with issues about getting back in the saddle after a bad fall so it's heartening to hear about someone else having a tough time getting back on. Keep on with your story about Mission, I like hearing how you and he are doing.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Enjoyed reading about your new Rockies! Congratulations! I have quarterhorses, and 2 gaited horses - TWH and MFT. RE the saddle fit - I have a broad-backed TWH with HUGE shoulders, short back. I ride her in a saddle with a Steele Equifit tree. Hubby's MFT is the leaner, elegant style of horse (more like a saddlebred) with a high withers and he also works well in the Steele Equifit. We have 3 saddles with that tree - one is an American Saddlery endurance style, and 2 are Fabtron gaited horse saddles from Horsesaddleshop.com. They were relatively inexpensive, light, and easy to care for being leather and synthetic. The Equifit tree (Equiflex tree in the endurance saddle) has flared bars at the shoulders, allowing the shoulder to have big motion forward and backward; and it has the right amount of 'rock' to suit the flatter backs of the gaited horses. They're not quite as cushy in the seat as the Tuckers, not having the gel seat, but the horses do great with them. (We tried many, many saddles before we found these and I can tell you for sure that the saddle fit is critical to whether or not the horse will gait. If your horse is pacing, he's probably not in the right saddle.) I will also second the earlier poster's comment that you need some straight long 'runs' to get the horse into the gait; circles don't cut it because the gait isn't easy to do on a circle.

Also, another brand that is good for fitting is through Crestridge Saddlery here in Missouri. They do a great online experience, and have guidelines for wither tracing and measurements that help you buy the right tree size for your horse. I've had one of these and it was well made and beautiful. I loved it, but it didn't fit my big old TWH so I sold it. Resale was great, I got virtually 'new' price for it. 

Last tip - Read everything you can from Liz Graves. She has a great book (something about Easy Gaited Horse) that tells you why your horse is pacing and what to do about it; and how to get them into the gait you want, naturally. Whitesell is a WONDERFUL clinician and trainer; I've learned more from him about gaiting horses than anything else I've done except the Liz Graves' books. Whitesell would tell you that if your horse isn't pain-free and balanced and relaxed, it won't gait. So, you have to rule out pain, get the horse balanced (through exercises, flexing, and collection) and let it relax (soft hands, soft eyes, using your seat and legs to help the horse understand your cues and stay out of his mouth as much as possible). It is like magic what happens next. I love this guy's methods. 

Have fun, ladies! Your horses are beautiful!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> An old saying that my father used to use is "...the right tool for the job". While you can unscrew a bolt with a pair of pliers, a wrench or socket is the right tool.
> 
> Trying to do dressage with a gaited horse is using the wrong tool. You are going against their inbred, natural, motion. They are not built for the discipline. While I am sure that there is an exception to every rule, those are exceptions. While I am also sure that every horse can benefit from the training, it has to be within the horse's abilities.
> 
> ...


I think one of the mountain horse associations has modified dressage classes at some of their shows. I doubt there's very many entries, but I'm not really planning on doing any real showing. I guess it would be more to develop him into a more supple horse and create a better partnership between us. I would love to try him on ranch sorting once we get a lot more time under saddle. Rockies are supposed to be pretty versatile.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Ladytrails! My kids western saddle is a Fabtron, we bought it used longg time ago. I plan to try that on him today & will definately check out those steel-flex ones!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

AnitaAnne said:


> But I digress! I adore your Avatar iridehorses, did you do some photoshopping or did you find it? Funny!


I looked for a long time to find one that worked - that was it. thank you for noticing and Happy Easter.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I think one of the mountain horse associations has modified dressage classes at some of their shows. I doubt there's very many entries, but I'm not really planning on doing any real showing. I guess it would be more to develop him into a more supple horse and create a better partnership between us. I would love to try him on ranch sorting once we get a lot more time under saddle. Rockies are supposed to be pretty versatile.


Happy Easter SJ and friends! Did you get to ride yesterday? It was a beautiful day yesterday & I had a great time with Chivas! 

I used the western Fabtron saddle on top of a 1" thick wool felt/fleece Aussie saddle pad and it worked great! Chivas was so much happier and we were able to gait a couple of times and he even cantered once to catch up with my daughter & her horse! It was wonderful, esp enjoyed that canter, very rocking-chair type. The only problem being that darn horn comming up so close to me when cantering, I got nervous of being hit in the stomach so I pulled him down to a walk again. But I am really glad to know he has such a nice, round canter! 

I plan to order the same brand but in thier new endurance model with center-fire rigging. 

I am hoping you had a great ride too SJ! Also, I wondered if you had anyone you could ride with that you could follow out in the pasture? That would really help a lot, even if it is not a gaited horse. Plus walking him around first in the area with you leading. I do that with Chivas, because he is new and I don't really know how he will react to things. Also if you are on him and get nervous, then just get off and lead him for a bit or do some ground work then get back on. That system really works for me, esp since I have not had a horse to ride for three years, my body is not so used to it as I was. Plus a totally different horse than what I am used to.

I have just been riding Chivas in the ring, and he seems to get bored quickly, but I want us to be more of a team before I take him out on a trail.

I have to get ready for church now, i will be eager to here how your Mission is going


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

No riding for me yesterday, Anita. I am so glad you had a good time with Chivas! He looks so much like Mission. I had to take second look at that pic to be sure he wasn't my horse!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

AnitaAnne said:


> Another picture of Chivas.


What kind of bit are you using on him?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> What kind of bit are you using on him?


That is not my bit, that is the one the previous owner used on him. I never saw that one, we used my bit when I tried him out. That is the picture of him she sent me to show the color he is in the summer. Sorry I keep forgetting to take my camera out to the barn....Chivas is working great in his copper mouth O ring double-jointed (bean) snaffle. He has a very sensitive mouth, and loves the bit. It is very gentle and the only bit I ever like to use.

Did you get to ride today?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> No riding for me yesterday, Anita. I am so glad you had a good time with Chivas! He looks so much like Mission. I had to take second look at that pic to be sure he wasn't my horse!


They must be twins...I noticed Chivas likes his mane on the right side, Mission is on the left...


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

How have your rides been going, Anita? I chickened out several days ago, but plan to ride in the round pen tomorrow. Hopefully we can work out that "whoa" thing that I heard you're supposed to be able to do with a horse...(lol)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

i haven't been able to ride. I have a bunch of paperwork i have to do, and unlike you i am not a writer at all, so it is taking me forever!

I looked at your site with all the vampire books you have written! How wonderful that you have the talent and dedication to write not just one but 4 novels! WOW. that takes a lot of guts and determination, so I know you can master this little riding business...

I know it can be difficult to get up the courage to try again, but if you just take it in stages you can succeed. Try just walking him around and letting him eat some grass with you, try to just "hang out" a bit and see how he reacts to things while you are on the ground. then get on him, pat him on the neck and get back off. The next time add a few steps of walk. Just take baby steps and you will be riding around full of confidence before you know it!
And write your next page...of your Mission...we are eager to read your writing...


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Today's Update: Ugh... another dismal failure. When I first got out there, I went back to see if there was anything going on out by the round pen and to see if the arena floor was done. It was! That's great, I thought. 

So I went down to the barn, got Mission out, picked out his hooves, brushed him and saddled him up. Right as I was putting the bridle on, two trucks drove by on the way up to the round pen/arena area. When I led him up there, they had the backhoe going (scary noise and weird yellow monster, according to Mission).

So I just took him into the round pen and let him get used to the noise and stuff for a little while. After about fifteen minutes, he seemed totally relaxed. So I got on. As soon as my butt hit the saddle, the fear started sneaking up on me. He sensed it, and suddenly he was looking like the noisy yellow monsters outside the round pen were going to jump into the round pen and kill him.

He turned his head to look at them, eyes as wide as saucers. My fear went through the roof. I dropped my stirrups. As soon as I did that, he took off across the round pen like a complete crackhead. I had reached out and grabbed onto the top rail of the fence right before he took off.

So ONCE AGAIN, I was left dangling on the fence after having been dumped by this horse. I calmly caught him, took him back to the barn, unsaddled him and turned him loose in the small pasture.

I realize that having the construction equipment out there was the real reason for him spooking, but what THE HELL? It seems like we're never going to be able to get this right.
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/coward-119474/page3/#ixzz1rwP1l0CD
​


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At least you had the presence of mind to grab the fence & you weren't hurt! Except maybe your pride. We see so many people riding & it looks so easy-BUT it is not. Wether you call it confidence or control, getting on a horse means we are somewhat at their mercy as they are so much bigger & we arent sure of what they will do & we may not be confident on how to control them. At this point-I would not attempt riding him until you have had some lessons on a schoolmaster or your instructor has him on a lunge line. It's too bad your barn now won't let another trainer in,but hopefully you can make a move soon?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> At least you had the presence of mind to grab the fence & you weren't hurt! Except maybe your pride. We see so many people riding & it looks so easy-BUT it is not. Wether you call it confidence or control, getting on a horse means we are somewhat at their mercy as they are so much bigger & we arent sure of what they will do & we may not be confident on how to control them. At this point-I would not attempt riding him until you have had some lessons on a schoolmaster or your instructor has him on a lunge line. It's too bad your barn now won't let another trainer in,but hopefully you can make a move soon?


I'm sorry, but i have to totally disagree with most of this statement.

I think you did wonderful SJ AND I don't believe it was a failure at all! You did really well with walking him around and he listened to you. He and you were both fine at that point. Then you got on him, good. But, he may not have been as afraid as you think. Just because a horse is looking at something does not mean they are going to panic and throw a fit. 

One thing you really need to keep in mind is that most gaited horses have a higher head carriage than say the typical QH. So when you get on, Mission is going to put his head in the air and look to see where you & he are headed. I doubt seriously that he has never seen a tractor or heavy equipment before. Most show horses see this stuff all the time. 

Another thing, yes, horses can pick up on a person's fear, but I highly doubt that is why he took off. I think when you kicked off you stirrups they swung and hit him in the side, which is the signal to GO. most gaited horses are used to very little leg pressure and usually are willing to go with just a little "click" or "kiss" sound. 

So, lets look at this same senario from another angle. First you two spent 15 minutes hanging out and getting to know each other. Then you mounted and Mission was looking around thinking "I wonder if we are going to go over that way" suddenly, Mission feels a huge kick in both sides..."Oh no" he thinks, "somehow I missed it when my dear sweet new owner told me to go, she is mad now, I better RUN" 

Lets go over what did not happen, namely, I do not see anywhere that you say he was bucking or rearing (both kind of rare in gaited horses) only that he was running around. Well, the poor horse lost his nice new owner, just because he was looking around! poor horse!

Yes, it would be better if you worked with a trainer, but you really didn't do as bad as you think. Most people when they are scared will lean forward and squeeze with their legs, all signals to go faster to a horse. 

I wonder if someone has been cautioning you too much about safety and how horses can hurt people. Plus there are all these trainers saying to keep a horse out of your space or he is not "respecting" you. I don't buy into all that stuff.

He might just be a horse that "likes to move his feet fast". Most Rockys are gentle and kind and calm, not rodeo stars. But he was a show horse, and a show horse is expected to gait most of the time they are ridden. 

You need to teach him to just walk for a bit. You can worry about going faster later, after you are more comfortable.

I say, try it again, do exactly what you did before, except this time, after you get on, just pet his neck a minute. Then you either get off again, walk around again, and repeat; or you can go straight to just walking around on him. 

honestly, most horses can't do to much in a round pen, so try to relax. I wish we lived closer so I could help you. 

On a lighter note, I also have to add something: Yes, Rockys are versitle horses and can pretty much do anything you ask, but really, why are you practicing Vaulting manuvers so much? LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, please totally disregard my post-it didn't come out anything like what I meant.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Anita, I always wanted to be a vaulter. How did you know? Hee hee.... That was a good one. Cacowgirl, I think you had a couple of very valid points. We are actually moving him in two weeks. From what I've been told by the new barn's owner, there are no restrictions on trainers. They only need to sign a waiver.

Honestly, I think Mission's actions today were a reflection of my fear. His original trainer warned me that he picks up on human emotions very well. Almost too well. If I'm scared and there's also the additional distraction of big machinery, it makes sense that he would act the way he did.

My husband is coming out to the barn with me tomorrow. He has not had much experience at all around horses, but the last time he came out there with me, it was very helpful to have someone there who knows me and understands my fear. He also really gets how important this whole thing is for me. I live a pretty sheltered life and don't have nearly enough social contacts. Having Mission has helped me meet a lot of great people that I wouldn't have known otherwise.

I do love this horse. But most of the time, he is very stuck up. We haven't made a real connection yet. I do what I know to establish leadership on the ground, which he seems to respect. Obviously, I lose that confidence when my feet are in the stirrups.

Hopefully tomorrow will go much better than today. And thank you both for your support!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

So, you've had Mission for about six weeks now right?

I thought for the first 3 months or so I bought the wrong horse. The good news is, I was wrong. It took Lacey awhile to come around when I first got her, but she's turned into the sweetest horse.....and I love being around her. She's my baby.

Don't get discouraged, carrying a few peppermints help me, and when I thought she was stressed out, I'd pop a peppermint in her mouth and all of a sudden, life was good for her again.

Patience also helps.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so glad gunslinger brought up the peppermints...I give treats too, and it works like a charm. 

I know that dogs can sense fear too, but some get scared and make a puddle, some want to help and snuggle up to you, some get scared and bite, some notice but never seem to care. 

So maybe all horses can sense fear, but that doesn't mean they all react the same. Did the trainer say what Mission did when he sensed fear in the rider? Or how to handle the reaction? 

It is wonderful that your husband is so supportive! Maybe he will want a horse too!
G'night all.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SJ, i just watched a video of Mission, and he came from a good farm. I like that he has had all that "bomb-proofing".

I want you to see how they are sitting, on Mission and the others, feet out and sitting back on their butt bones a bit. I also noticed that Mission rides mostly on contact, and seems eager to go to the next obsticle. i think he is a horse that likes a job to do. 

One other thing, he doesn't go super fast, but his feet do go quickly! 

He looks like a really good horse without a mean bone in his body and I feel confident you will really enjoy this horse once you get him moving


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He is a good horse. But he is spooky. For someone with confidence, he would be a great match. Unfortunately, I don't think he is the right one for me. I woke up in such pain this morning from the incident yesterday. I think I may have reached the point of no return when it comes to having enough guts to get on a horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

did you ride him before you bought him? 

I would 
1) wait until you move to the new barn and get a trainer to work with that knows gaited horses and 2) call the farm you purchased him from & ask them about his behavior and maybe even discuss a trade. 

Also, what kind of feed is he getting? Rockys are easy keepers and do not need anything with sugar in it, stick to only a pellet feed or plain oats, no sweet feed.

i am sorry you are having so much difficulty...I think you need someone experienced to ride Mission then teach you. 

What kind of horses have you ridden in the past?

i am feeling so bad for you


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry you are sore today. We're having rain wind & snow here-so no riding for me!
I hope you will give this a chance-make the barn move,take some lessons,see how your horse does under another rider, & see if you can gain any confidence so you can find the joy in horsebackriding. Gaited horses do feel different,& the "seat" is a bit different,but it doesn't take long to learn.I love my little Paso Fino-so smooth & she goes anywhere I point her-she even likes to jump! 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Plus there are all these trainers saying to keep a horse out of your space or he is not "respecting" you. I don't buy into all that stuff.


Gosh, I am so glad you said this! I hear it all the time!!!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that if any horse has a habit of being pushy on the ground, boundaries should be established. For horses who are generally very good on the lead rope, it is not necessary.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Gosh, I am so glad you said this! I hear it all the time!!!


Yeah, I want my horse to be a partner, not have some kind of cold relationship - I had enough of that with my EX, Ha, ha

i have watched that Clinton Anderson and the horses look scared to death! I do not want my horse shaking with fear of me. 

I want him to trust me as a kind and just leader that he can come to in times of stress. How else can I teach him to tolerate scary things??

1st thing establish trust & empathy while still ensuring the rules. like I always say, catch them being good and reward them. works with kids, dogs, horses...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I think that if any horse has a habit of being pushy on the ground, boundaries should be established. For horses who are generally very good on the lead rope, it is not necessary.


I totally agree! And i like to snuggle with them sometimes...a big hug from my horse makes me feel better. Scares the heck out of Chivas right now, but he is getting better.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> - I had enough of that with my EX, Ha, ha


Omg, me too! Ha ha, hence EX! Lets not even get into that one, what a waste of a lot of years!! He didn't like horses either, should have told me something right there!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

nvr2many, you have just described my life with ex hubby too...jeez.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

What are you feeding him?

Anitaanne could well be on to something here.

Sorry you're hurting today.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SJ, do you want to post the sale video of Mission? Maybe other ppl could evaluate his behavior from that clip. 

You have to continue on...this is your mid-life crisis Mission


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would love to see the video-I researched a couple of KY farms, but didn't know which one he came from.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the horse will be fine, just needs a little more time to adjust. Enjoy him, groom him, talk to him, and just hang out with him.

Like anything else, you get out of it what you put into it.

Be Patient, go slow, have fun and love the horse because he's a horse.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi ladies. The farm that I bought him from only had him for 6 weeks before I bought him. They have a wonderful reputation in the gaited horse show world. I did buy him without riding him first. Traveling to Kentucky wasn't an option for me, as I would have had to bring my 5-year-old son who has spina bifida (I'm his main caregiver when he's not in school).

I saw his video on Van Bert Farm's website and fell in love. Here's the link to his video.






Compared to the other horses on their website, he has a bit more hesitation in approaching obstacles. He tends to "check things out" before he goes over them. For the horses that Van Bert has actually trained themselves, they don't tend to hesitate when pointed at an obstacle. He is cautious. That's not necessarily a bad thing ordinarily, but in this case I think that it should have been a warning sign.

I'm going to give it another try tomorrow. My husband is going with me. The last time he came with me, my confidence level went way up and I was able to get comfortable enough to move out of a walk.

I hate to give up on him or riding. I love horses so much and always have. I just wonder if my age, combined with my low self confidence, is going to prevent me from ever really enjoying this.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> What are you feeding him?
> 
> Anitaanne could well be on to something here.
> 
> Sorry you're hurting today.


He's on pasture during the day and gets one scoop of pellets and hay at night. I don't really think he needs the pellets either. He is a very easy keeper.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Oops... I should have said ladies and gentlemen.... Sorry Gunslinger!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I ask why they only had him 6 weeks and then sold him???


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting it here! 

Couple of things I noticed...Mission only seems to hesitate on the higher obsticle, the lower ones (including that teetertotter!) he steps right up. I think it is because he moves "clasic" i.e. he does not pick his hooves up high. Chivas is the same was which is why he was sold, the owner wanted a higher stepper to show with.

The other thing is, they are riding him in what looks like an elevator bit, or gag bit, which is a pretty fierce bit. 

One more, he was not gaiting so well, which is probably the reason for the harsh bit. The way it was explained to me, is to watch the riders thighs; if they look like they are shaking back & forth, the horse is gaiting right. The rider on Mission looked a bit stiff.

I'm going to try to post Chivas's video...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sorry - I have no idea if I did this right...

If the link works, notice how her thighs are rolling when gaiting.

His registered name is Pass the Wiskey, but I call him Chivas...


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I looked up that bit he is wearing and I believe it is a sweet iron wonder gag bit. I went and bought one, but it is too long for the headstall I have. I did put that plain snaffle back on before I rode yesterday. Looking forward to seeing your video, Anita!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He is wonderful Anita!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This one is her tiny original one, you might be able to see the bouncy thighs a bit better, but you only got 9 seconds to watch! Bad camera person...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> He is wonderful Anita!


Aww, thanks! I fell in love with him just like you did Mission! They really are a lot alike!! Chivas just is still young and head tossing, not nice yet on the bit like Mission.

Please do not use that gag bit on the poor horse, it is a really fierce bit. Hurts in many places...a plain curb would be ok. With the snaffle, make sure your noseband is snug so he will understand how it works. You can loosen it later if he does ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PS - I am so glad you are trying again! And that you have a good hubbie that supports you!

I think I understand your fear now more too, it is strong because of that sweet little angel child you have there is nothing as strong as a mama's love!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay, I spent the time and re-read the whole post.

I've had my TWH/SSH for about two years now, and I'm certainly no expert.

The saddle I chose, and really like, is a National Bridle Tennessean. I ride with a 5 1/2 inch medium port curb with an 8 inch shank. The curb chain is loose, three fingers under it seems to work good for my horse. I do use a nose band, not real tight.

I'm in walking horse country here, and most of the gaited horses around here that I see people riding are in a curb of some type, not to say something else won't work, if started and trained differently, but from what I'm told, show horses are not trained to go slow and I seldom see them in snaffles. Almost all are something with at least a 6" shank. I rode with a 6" shank for the first few months but because of the pressure on the bit I went to an 8". 

My mare rides with pressure on the bit. Talking with a few of the locals who've had years of experience, they tell me that show trained horses are trained to move out, and don't dog walk well as a result of the show training. I've been working to get a slow dog walk as my wife's quarter horse is definitely a peanut roller and I'd like to teach her to ride slow with loose reins but I don't think that's going to be a quick adjustment. 

If I loosen the reins, she speeds up, the looser the rein, the faster she goes. She requires constant pressure on the bit. As I've rode her, she's learning to relax more and doesn't seem to require as much pressure on the bit as when I first got her but we're still working on this. Not having much experience, it's taking me awhile to undo the show training, but yesterday's ride made me happy as I think we finally got to the next step as far as bit pressure. Frankly, I don't blame the horse, but rather, me the rider, as I'm still learning to communicate with her.

I guess I've been lucky, she's never tried to throw me, but, like you, she did start moving before I was ready and I did fall off somewhat similar to you. I've worked through that problem and she stands to mount now.

Above all, have patience, and have fun, success comes in small steps a little at a time IMO.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger, do you use any leg pressure & what is the signal to go? I think this will help SJ...


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Can I ask why they only had him 6 weeks and then sold him???


They mainly raise and show their own Rockies, but also buy and sell a few to make some extra money. They had a chance to purchase him after seeing him in the show ring many times and decided to get him. Before they bought him, he had spent a year or so out to pasture after being gelded. He wasn't cut until he was ten years old. As far as I know, he doesn't have any babies out there. I'm not sure about that though.

I think that part of his problem may be the fact that he was gelded so late. I am expecting a call from his original trainer today sometime. I'm going to be asking her about the bit situation. There is a possibility that I may be trading Mission for a calmer horse with trail experience. She is looking into that option for me.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

sjwrightauthor said:


> They mainly raise and show their own Rockies, but also buy and sell a few to make some extra money. They had a chance to purchase him after seeing him in the show ring many times and decided to get him. Before they bought him, he had spent a year or so out to pasture after being gelded. He wasn't cut until he was ten years old. As far as I know, he doesn't have any babies out there. I'm not sure about that though.
> 
> I think that part of his problem may be the fact that he was gelded so late. I am expecting a call from his original trainer today sometime. I'm going to be asking her about the bit situation. There is a possibility that I may be trading Mission for a calmer horse with trail experience. She is looking into that option for me.


Oh ok, thanks. I was just wondering if they didn't like him and sold him. 
I wish you the best with what ever you do. If you do not feel safe on your horse you will not ride it. So, you need one that you feel safe with for sure. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Pass the Whiskey- 2007 Chocolate Rocky Mountain Gelding - YouTube
> 
> This one is her tiny original one, you might be able to see the bouncy thighs a bit better, but you only got 9 seconds to watch! Bad camera person...


Wow your right, you cannot blink watching that or you will miss it, lol. 
Beautiful from what I can see.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> Wow your right, you cannot blink watching that or you will miss it, lol.
> Beautiful from what I can see.


Thank you! I asked her to make the longer clip for me, but it is frustrating too because of the bad camera person! 

Chivas is a sweetie pie, and I like it that he is not so used to a bit so I can retrain him to a snaffle. 

He is not used to petting or affection, so I am teaching him to see that as a reward. Last night he was kicking the stall door to get out & join his pasture mates. But I opened up his door, then gave him a big hug and scrached his neck and he didn't even run out. He stood there and looked at me so I patted him again. Still he did not even run out! So I rubbed on him again then told him to go. I think it really helps that I rent a pasture & do all the care myself (with the kids) so the horses know us well & it is not just all work.

I decided not to buy a horse called Brother Reo (can look him up on youtube) because he was gelded late & was more high spirited.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> gunslinger, do you use any leg pressure & what is the signal to go? I think this will help SJ...


Yes, my mare responds well to leg pressure. If I want her in a running walk, I squeeze both legs together and give a click click sound or say walk on. So, when you first mount, and you want her to stand, what ever you do, don't squeeze your legs around him!:shock:

She'll also steer using leg pressure.

It took me awhile to first figure out what gaits she had, and second, how to get her into them. 

The more I ride her the better she gets. Finding a couple of knowledgeable gaited horse people to ride with and being humble enough to ask helped tremendously. Needless to say, I'm still learning a lot every time I ride with them.

There are several responses to this question in the gaited horse forums.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Mission's original trainer. He has always been spooky. He was trained and always ridden with a wonder bit. He has bucked. Writing this on tablet, so sorry if it is short.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I just got off the phone with Mission's original trainer. He has always been spooky. He was trained and always ridden with a wonder bit. He has bucked. Writing this on tablet, so sorry if it is short.


what do you think you want to do now?


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I did not ride him today. After talking to the trainer, I don't know if I trust him even in the round pen. He definitely should not have been advertised as a horse that anyone could ride. She even apologized that he was sold to me with that impression.

I think I'm going to have to trade him for a horse that is more suited for a beginner. The trainer has a family in mind who has been looking for a show gelding and has experience in dealing with difficult horses. :-|


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> I did not ride him today. After talking to the trainer, I don't know if I trust him even in the round pen. He definitely should not have been advertised as a horse that anyone could ride. She even apologized that he was sold to me with that impression.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to trade him for a horse that is more suited for a beginner. The trainer has a family in mind who has been looking for a show gelding and has experience in dealing with difficult horses. :-|


That is sad news...if you trade or get a new one, please ask for a trial period of at least 2 weeks. I would still get that gaited trainer back out to try him, just tell the barn you are at that a "friend" wants to ride. Surely they can't object to that!!

How long ago has it been since he was with the trainer you talked to?


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

SJ, ever since you started this thread, I found your writing entertaining and just had to mark it so I could get emails when a new "journal" is posted. You had such high hopes, but I'm glad that you realize that perhaps Mission isn't for you  Instead of being one of those people who refuse to admit it to themselves. Even if you do get a trade (which I hope so, or whatever works for you), I'm sure you'll get your confidence back. I'm sorry you had to so knocked! I was like that a bit ago (but, of course, my instructor is a butt and made me get back on ;D now I'm thankful she did), so I know the feeling! Best of wishes! <3


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

i am sorry you have had such a difficult time of it, but I really hope you are not soured on the Rockys, they can be so sweet! 

If you are interested, I know a very kind lady in Georgia that has a really sweet Rocky for sale. He is only 5 but totally bomb-proof. I nearly bought him but wanted a Chocolate. This horse I am talking about is named Stormy and is a really pretty red chestnut. I am going to search for the link...cooking dinner for the kids right now though..BRB


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

found it!


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He looks great, but Georgia is pretty far away. I am certain my hubby will not let me get a horse again without riding it first.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That I can totally understand! I rode him and he is as gentle as a lamb. Not fast either. The only thing she does is ride him on trails, up big ones & small ones! 

The only reason I mention this is because this is the kind of horse you need to look for. When you are ready. 

It is very sad when things do not work out, especially with a horse. 

Van Bert Farms has a good reputation though, so I would hope they would make good on the situation. Someway. :-(


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Now that is a calm horse. I wouldn't attempt that w/either of my 2 horses-lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you notice the other horses going crazy in the background? But 2 of them just stood there and watched. Some are just naturally calmer than others. 

I brought an empty water jug out to the barn & put some rocks in it. Tried it on Chivas in the stall, boy that was one scared horse!! Big eyes & tearing around like the devil was after him. But, with a calm voice & a few treats he within 10 minutes (+/-) let me rub the jug on his neck...

This was not filmed on her property, she rode over to a neighbors place to film. She only trail rides, up big Georgia mountains too, by herself and and sometimes with others. She has 4 Rockys/Kentucky Mountains, but is selling 2 of them because she wants to go faster & is looking at single-footers. 

Stormy is too slow for her, which is why he is up for sale.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He looks like he might be a good match for me. I wish we lived closer.

My husband and I have discussed the situation with Mission. I haven't totally decided what to do. I do know that if I end up keeping him, we will need weekly sessions with a really good instructor. I will have to use that wonder bit as well. If things do not work out with him, then I will probably not be getting another horse for awhile.

Honestly, I feel like an idiot for buying a horse I've never ridden. I won't be doing that again. I've been spending so much time on research and reading different training techniques. So much money has been invested in this dream of mine. But when it comes down to it, if I don't feel really comfortable on that dream horse, it's a waste of money and time. I feel really stupid right now.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would bet that most of us have made horse buying mistakes-I know I have. & sometimes a pretty horse makes our brains fly away. The Rocky that I had was a beautiful palomino-I test rode her, then took about 3 hours or so getting her into the trailer-her MOM was helping-I should have backed out right then. WE never clicked, & she would buck even at the end of long ride, but she did have great ground manners, so I sent her to a selling barn & she was worked with & did eventually get a nice home, but I did loose a lot of time & money w/her.

& that's only 1 mistake-there have been others,but I've also had some wonderful horses-they are out there, so I hope you do pursue the dream as horseback riding is just the best.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

You are not stupid, really it is very easy to buy horses, not so easy to sell. Plus we do sometimes buy with our hearts instead of our heads. I've done it many times, maybe even again with Chivas, don't really know yet. 

I really liked Stormy, and he was ready to ride right away, no training needed, but I have no idea why I kept looking, just wanted to try out some more I guess. 

One time I even bought a sick horse to "save him" from the dealer. Jeez. Dumb, dumb, dumb. Not only did I have to keep him locked up in the stall to keep my others well, he turned into an evil demon that couldn't be ridden. Turned out he had broken a leg as a younster & would never be sound. Then there was the pony that I had to walk down for 2-3 hours (for real) before we could catch him. This went on for 2 months before I gave up & traded him. The new owner said he gave him to some boys the next day cause that pony ran his $$$ roping horse thru the fence.

Of couse, I've had some real wonderful ones too!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SJ, I just thought of something, i have an ex SIL (she is an ex too) that lives near Dallas somewhere, one of her daughters had a 2yr old mustang given to her, that they rode. I am not sure that they know alot about horses, but might be able to direct you to a basic sort of trainer, someone with more experience than book-learning, that may be able to help. 

Some of us Dressage riders occasionally have to send a horse to a "cowboy" for some basics, esp. on the trails. They know how to get the buck out...


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

I talked to the instructor I worked with a few weeks ago. We are going to try again with him, using the new bit once we get him to the new barn. I gave my notice to the old barn today. I hope they don't get nasty about the whole thing.

I can't give up yet. He is a little spooky, but I think he feeds off my own fear. Thanks again to all of you for your support.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep us updated......hope he works out for you.


----------



## TheBlaze (Apr 30, 2012)

SJ - have you found the Gaits of Gold website yet? I've been a part of that website since I found gaited horses back in '04. It's been worth its weight. . well in gold! I've had the pleasure of working with Brenda Imus as well. I just can't say enough good things about her. I think you'll find a lot of great advice on there. (Not to mention help with tack!)


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Everything is on hold right now. A link to this thread was posted on Facebook (not by me). If anyone has any questions, please PM me. The entire thing with Mission has become a nightmare and some people have resorted to personal attacks on me.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Everything is on hold right now. A link to this thread was posted on Facebook (not by me). If anyone has any questions, please PM me. The entire thing with Mission has become a nightmare and some people have resorted to personal attacks on me.


I am really sorry to hear this. I was hoping to read of your move to a new barn and success with riding with a gaited trainer.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Nightmare?

Please, don't beat yourself up over this, it just isn't worth it.

When I brought my mare home, I thought for the first 2 or three months what a mistake I'd made. I came really close to moving her on.

Looking back on it, my relationship with my mare took time to build and now, I wouldn't take anything for her.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

Aw, SJ! I don't understand why people are attacking you; so what if you made a mistake? Like people have said everyone does. I almost bought my first horse, and it was a paint. I was looking at color and so called "good temperament", but **** thing near took my foot off! (She was quite prissy and not at all as gentle as the ad said PFFT.) It was a close call. But don't give up  You're a nice person with talent, and people are just sideline judges. It's up to you of what to do, and how to go about it. Forget them and all they say. They don't know you, nor your situation.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

sjwrightauthor said:


> and some people have resorted to personal attacks on me.


Well with all due respect.. those people attacking you are morons. Nothing wrong with what you're doing and I agree with usandpets.. not a nightmare just needs some work. And it's okay not to continue if you don't feel safe, some horses and people rub each other the wrong way.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have a facebook account, so I don't know how that works, but maybe the administrators here can do something?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I don't have a facebook account, so I don't know how that works, but maybe the administrators here can do something?


I think somehow it got shared on FB? I know you can report things to FB and they'll usually do something but you never know.

OP I hope this gets resolved.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

Mission himself is not a nightmare....lol. Just the things a few people are saying about me.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Mission himself is not a nightmare....lol. Just the things a few people are saying about me.


Remember the people who matter, esp. your darling child and supportive hubby, the Jack Russel and last but not least...your Mission

And of course your friends!

I sent you a PM (I think):?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

sjwrightauthor said:


> Mission himself is not a nightmare....lol. Just the things a few people are saying about me.


Look at it this way......at least their talking about you.

Actually, I understand it can hurt your feelings, but just try to blow it off.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

The big guy is liking his new barn. He's got a pasture buddy (another gelding) named Dollar who is somewhat bigger than he is but a total sweetie. The owner at the new barn is really helpful and easy to get along with. There are two other boarders there with gaited horses, one of which I've talked to several times and will probably end up going out on trails with.

About Mission... Unless we get a really great offer from somebody to buy him, I am going to keep him. Several people have told me that it's unlikely that he will change. He is twelve years old. So he is probably set in his ways. The biggest problem that I have with him probably has more to do with his natural instincts combined with my own fear after falling from him twice.

Fighting the fear of falling is frustrating. Try to say that four times really fast. He is suspicious of a lot of things. I don't mind doing a lot of groundwork with him to get him to trust me and desensitize him to things. I just wonder if any of that will ever really make a difference. 

I lunged him today for about twenty minutes. A lot of cantering. At the end of it, he still looked like he was full of energy and ready to spook at anything. He didn't spook though. Blew through his nose, eyes were wide, head up. Very alert, just like always. We walked around the edges of the arena, checking everything out. He will back up for me now with a hand signal. So that's progress, I guess.


----------



## canteringhearts (Feb 18, 2012)

See, SJ! You're already recognizing what you need to work on and assessing it. In my honest opinion, though you've decided to keep him and face your fears (hopefully), I am rooting for you that you can prove all those people wrong, those who said what they did. 

But oh! What also happened to the trade?


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

It's hard for me to know whether or not to trust anybody regarding a trade. And I won't hand him over to anybody without telling them everything about his past. I've had one or two trade offers, but not locally, which is a must for our situation. Family obligations right now make it difficult to travel more than an hour or two from home.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

fighting the fear of falling is frustrating
fighting the fear of falling is fustating
fighting the fear of felling is fustaing
fighting the far of felling is fussing

dang, I can't do it!

I am so happy for you! That barn sounds much better for both! I love it that there are gaited riders there, should help a lot! 

Also, I was wondering, will you describe what you liked about Mission in the begining? Sometimes it is better to focus on the good things. It is a relationship, so the trainer is like a therapist couples go to when times are tough...

How did the trip go, did he load & unload good? 

We are ready for the next chapter


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He is an angel to haul. Walked right in to the trailer.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

He seemed to be very smooth ride on the video I saw


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Good things often take time.

My guess is that Mission, like my Lacy, is waiting to see if you're willing to put out the effort. Like anything else, the more you put into it, the more you'll get out of it. Some call it paying your dues.

Once he figures it out, and I think he will, you'll have a buddy for life.

Just keep working with him.

Patience my dear, patience.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

You are probably right, Gunslinger. I have never had an abundance of patience. I'd like to hear more about Lacy.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah yes, my Lacy. She's my baby. I bought my wife a colt right at three years ago. (His name is Jack). So, the girl I got him from asked my wife to ride with her........she was having fun so I bought her Sonny, a Palomino Appendix quarter horse.

She got to having so much fun she decided I should go with her. So, I though, if I must, I'm going to ride a Cadillac. Enter Lacy.

Lacy is a Legacy Tennessee Walking horse, registered Spotted Saddle horse. Her blood line is many crosses of Midnight Sun, and Merry Go Boy, and has many other big name show horses in her blood.

When I brought her home, she wasn't a real happy horse. She had a hoof abscess almost immediately, and just wasn't willing to trust me, or my wife for that matter. She bit me a couple of times, and yelled the scream that mares do. I really thought I'd bought the wrong horse....Kind of "oh know", what do I do now? Thought about selling her.

I didn't ride her for a couple of months. Just ground worked her a few minutes every afternoon after her hoof healed.

The first time we went to ride, I saddled her up and walked her around the trails, never got on her, never tried to mount. I think she thought I was crazy. We got back to the trailer and I unsaddled her, loaded her up and took her home.

When I first rode her, not knowing her que's, she was, well, a bit gamey.

Two years later, what a jewel she is. She's my girl friend,very affectionate, loves peppermints, loves to be groomed. Makes a bad day good just being around her.

I learned to communicate with her and get her into her gaits, and can usually get her into the one I want.

My horse lives here with us, and I spent a lot of time just hanging out with her. I'd practice random acts of kindness with her, (and still do, she's very spoiled) show up with some watermelon, apples or carrots. Wipe the eye ******s out of her eyes.....ask her to pick up her feet....pet her and ask her to move over....just little things that don't really amount to much..I put sun screen on her twice a day as she's a bald face horse and burns easy.

I bought her a fly mask a week or so ago. I pitched it in her stall and let her smell it. Asked her to let me put it on. She refused. So, I just stood there, holding it, and she finally came up and stood for me, she let me put it on, but it was her idea. We're still learning about each other, but I never rush her, and I think sometimes it takes her a little bit to figure out what I'm asking her, but when she does then she's okay with it. There again, I wait on her to come around rather than try to force my will on her. See trusts me, but still has some issues with new scary things, but given a minute or two, we work through it.

Believe it or not, when I finally did get on her, and until this day, she's never bucked or tried to dump me, she's always the perfect lady.

Needless to say, I never would have dreamed it possible, how much I've learned to love her.

Something about getting a 1100 pound animal to do a few simple things is quite satisfying to me. I'm just a beginner, and am awed by those who teach there horses to do amazing things.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

gunslinger, your post brought tears to my eyes...you call yourself a beginer, but actually you are very advanced about common sense horsemanship!!! 

I totally think ppl need to spend time, as you put it, giving random acts of kindness and just spending time with their horse without stress. I used to spend about 30 minutes a day grazing my previous horse on the end of a lead rope. I would brush him or rub on him or even just lean against his back. Just hanging out. 

If a horse trusts you, you can do most anything with them. Yes, some very experienced trainers can use some tricks to get horses to do their bidding quicker. BUT, good old time & patience, plus equal amounts of work & just hanging out, allow the rest of us to train our horses to suit us, and also become great partners. This is what I like best!

Congrats gunslinger, on being a loving, caring owner, and turning a suspicious horse into a trusted partner!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SJ, one other advantage of Mission's move is you. What I mean is, horses like stability. His whole world changes everytime he moves; new horses, new people. He had a major move to Texas to be with you, totally different environment, totally differnt people. But this move is different, this move you remained, even though other things changed. Just this one simple thing will help build trust & decrease anxiety. He will automatically look to you as a buddy that means stability. 

i don't know if I explained it right, but spend lots of time with him, it will help build partnership & trust.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Anita has it right. Consistency is what a horse wants. Moves are stressful but once he realizes that you are still around, he will look to you for leadership since he doesn't know his new herd yet. 

Take advantage of that! Re-establish your relationship and spend really good quality time with him, mix in some riding (when you feel up to it) and down time 

Sky and I grew very close when I pulled him out of his former barn. He knew no one in a herd of over 30.


----------



## CarrieLawson (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow I can't believe I am reading your blog!!!
My name is Carrie Lawson. Your horse 'Top Secret Mission' was raised on my farm in Silver Lake Kansas! If we were talking about "SVF Top Secret Mission" who is out of "Top Secret" ('Topper') & "Grandview's Satin Doll", then we have the same horse. Chocolate Flax, 12 years old, used to stand at stud. THIS is so exciting to me that I was searching the web and found this blog! I raised "TJ" as we named him ('Topper Junior') up until the day we sold him to Jessica in Kentucky, his formal under saddle show trainer. When "TJ" was born, I imprint trained him the moment he came out of his mother, Satin Doll. Our farm strongly believes in the power of imprint training to bond the foal with humans. I trained him for all his "firsts". His father, Top Secret, aka Topper was a wonderful show horse and was trained by Robert Lawson of Stoner Ridge Farm in Kentucky before we purchased him as a 3-yr-old. He was a part of the Rocky Mountain Drill Team that toured the country, and he was a fabulous show horse when we showed him in the International Rocky Mountain Horse shows, surpassing all the big show farms & big name trainers that raised him! Topper is now a retired show horse & spends his days being an amazing trail horse and standing at stud at my mother's farm in Silver Lake, Kansas outside of Topeka. (Silver Valley Farm) My mother, Carol Lawson, was very active in the RMHA/KMSHA associations with her breeding program out in Kansas and raising quality show horses that folks in Kentucky were buying from us in Kansas! Unfortunately, her parents were stricken with alzheimers in the last 10 years and she had to put all of her Rocky business aside so she could focus on caring for them until their recent passings. "TJ's" mother, Satin Doll, is a beautiful chestnut broodmare who is a wonderful riding horse to us and has raised gorgeous babies, many looking like "TJ"! (I read you call him Mission now, sweet! He will always be TJ to us!  ) "TJ" was Topper's first son. He had a few fillies before him. So "TJ" will always remain VERY special to us! I have so many memories with him, and LOADS of pictures! If you are interested, I would be happy to share pictures of "TJ" with you... from his adorable baby pictures to pictures of his parents who are very dear to our farm, to pictures of us riding him before we sold him to Jessica for his 'formal' under saddle show training. We have some of the most gorgeous photos of him and I would love to share them with someone who loves him and is giving him his forever home! "TJ" & his father "Topper" (Top Secret) were like big puppy dogs but LOVED to trail ride! (And they definitely have a natural accelerator pedal when you put them into gait!) In fact, the last time I rode "TJ" was when I visited him with my mother in Kentucky a few years ago. I want to say it was about 3 or 4 years back at Jessica's farm. We met several of his offspring and rode him one last time. He was the best ride with excellent disposition, just like his mom & dad! This message is actually making me tear up now and I felt like my fingers couldn't move fast enough to write to you! Please email me back for faster contact at this address:
[email protected]
My name is Carrie Lawson, my mother is Carol Lawson and we are of Silver Valley Farm Rocky Mountain Horses. Currently, we still have several Rockies including "Top Secret" & another Rocky stallion "Remington's Parker" along with several Rocky mares & babies. I would love to exchange some stories, pictures, and hear how he's doing! Plus, if you would ever like one of us to work with you and him to gain confidence, it would be our pleasure. Our "mission" is to always make sure that babies raised on our farm find wonderful homes and I'm so happy to hear that you have found him! I'm looking forward to hearing from you!
Blessings,
Carrie Lawson


----------



## CarrieLawson (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow I can't believe I am reading your blog!!!
My name is Carrie Lawson. Your horse 'Top Secret Mission' was raised on my farm in Silver Lake Kansas! If we were talking about "SVF Top Secret Mission" who is out of "Top Secret" ('Topper') & "Grandview's Satin Doll", then we have the same horse. Chocolate Flax, 12 years old, used to stand at stud. THIS is so exciting to me that I was searching the web and found this blog! I raised "TJ" as we named him ('Topper Junior') up until the day we sold him to Jessica in Kentucky, his formal under saddle show trainer. When "TJ" was born, I imprint trained him the moment he came out of his mother, Satin Doll. Our farm strongly believes in the power of imprint training to bond the foal with humans. I trained him for all his "firsts". His father, Top Secret, aka Topper was a wonderful show horse and was trained by Robert Lawson of Stoner Ridge Farm in Kentucky before we purchased him as a 3-yr-old. He was a part of the Rocky Mountain Drill Team that toured the country, and he was a fabulous show horse when we showed him in the International Rocky Mountain Horse shows, surpassing all the big show farms & big name trainers that raised him! Topper is now a retired show horse & spends his days being an amazing trail horse and standing at stud at my mother's farm in Silver Lake, Kansas outside of Topeka. (Silver Valley Farm) My mother, Carol Lawson, was very active in the RMHA/KMSHA associations with her breeding program out in Kansas and raising quality show horses that folks in Kentucky were buying from us in Kansas! Unfortunately, her parents were stricken with alzheimers in the last 10 years and she had to put all of her Rocky business aside so she could focus on caring for them until their recent passings. "TJ's" mother, Satin Doll, is a beautiful chestnut broodmare who is a wonderful riding horse to us and has raised gorgeous babies, many looking like "TJ"! (I read you call him Mission now, sweet! He will always be TJ to us!  ) "TJ" was Topper's first son. He had a few fillies before him. So "TJ" will always remain VERY special to us! I have so many memories with him, and LOADS of pictures! If you are interested, I would be happy to share pictures of "TJ" with you... from his adorable baby pictures to pictures of his parents who are very dear to our farm, to pictures of us riding him before we sold him to Jessica for his 'formal' under saddle show training. We have some of the most gorgeous photos of him and I would love to share them with someone who loves him and is giving him his forever home! "TJ" & his father "Topper" (Top Secret) were like big puppy dogs but LOVED to trail ride! (And they definitely have a natural accelerator pedal when you put them into gait!) In fact, the last time I rode "TJ" was when I visited him with my mother in Kentucky a few years ago. I want to say it was about 3 or 4 years back at Jessica's farm. We met several of his offspring and rode him one last time. He was the best ride with excellent disposition, just like his mom & dad! This message is actually making me tear up now and I felt like my fingers couldn't move fast enough to write to you! Please email me back for faster contact at this address:
[email protected]
My name is Carrie Lawson, my mother is Carol Lawson and we are of Silver Valley Farm Rocky Mountain Horses. Currently, we still have several Rockies including "Top Secret" & another Rocky stallion "Remington's Parker" along with several Rocky mares & babies. I would love to exchange some stories, pictures, and hear how he's doing! Our "mission" is to always make sure that babies raised on our farm find wonderful homes and I'm so happy to hear that you have found him! I'm looking forward to hearing from you! I hope I replied to the right place, guess I'll find out.
Blessings,
Carrie Lawson


----------

